# KochChemie Nano Magic Plast Care Opinions please



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Running a Peugeot 3008 this has plastic bumbers and a side trim perhaps the window rubbers

Looking for easy to apply good beading can anyone tell me if it will stand up to snow foam / shampoo and is it easy to reapply as required 

Was thinking clean with APC dry then apply the coating not sure if safe on paintwork 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I have the trade version called ps it’s 1l and about £1 more. Good product keeps plastic nice and black last around a month and beads nice. Well worth a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

matty.13 said:


> I have the trade version called ps it's 1l and about £1 more. Good product keeps plastic nice and black last around a month and beads nice. Well worth a try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers is that its name please ps if so any idea where i can buy some from :thumb:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Yep it’s called ps - Slim’s detailing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

matty.13 said:


> Yep it's called ps - Slim's detailing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers I'll take a look


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Nano magic is outstanding on plastic, very good darkening and lasts . Beads strongly too.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just had some delivered, but yet to give it a try.
Jon on forensic detailing channel recently did a YouTube review of a number of Koch Chemie products. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

what about solution finish?
Ive coated plastics in carpro dlux before with good results too


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I did a test with this
Audi A1, lots of rubber and black plastic
Applied one day, looked awesome
Next day did a wash with a TFR rinse first (Powermaxed TFR at 50:1); didn’t affect it at all

Second wash (about 2 weeks later) using the same method did affect it, but easy enough to reapply. 

If you don’t use strong chemicals or snow foams, this stuff looks good for up to 2 months before you want to apply it again; about 1 month on tyres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

tosh said:


> I did a test with this
> Audi A1, lots of rubber and black plastic
> Applied one day, looked awesome
> Next day did a wash with a TFR rinse first (Powermaxed TFR at 50:1); didn't affect it at all
> ...


Thats great news just what i am looking for, i have snow foam used it once so far but not expecting to need it weekly

I am going to buy this product just looking at making up an order lol :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> Just had some delivered, but yet to give it a try.
> Jon on forensic detailing channel recently did a YouTube review of a number of Koch Chemie products.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is one excellent channel bet my battery will take a pasting as they're not short. The Koch item seem good never thought i could use it for tyres as well win win :thumb:


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

euge07 said:


> what about solution finish?
> Ive coated plastics in carpro dlux before with good results too


Thanks for that i guess as a new starter i am mainly just starting somewhere ill keep in mind solution finish though :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Also got some FSE following Jon’s recommendations. OMG! It’s good just had a play so far but it easily removed the overnight rain stains from the car. The level of Gloss is great and the slickness of the paint is impressive. It’s way better than BSD which is now in the bin. Koch Chemie products rock. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

Radish293 said:


> Also got some FSE following Jon's recommendations. OMG! It's good just had a play so far but it easily removed the overnight rain stains from the car. The level of Gloss is great and the slickness of the paint is impressive. It's way better than BSD which is now in the bin. Koch Chemie products rock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that it is indeed in my basket


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Borderall said:


> Thats great news just what i am looking for, i have snow foam used it once so far but not expecting to need it weekly
> 
> I am going to buy this product just looking at making up an order lol :thumb:


The very first time you use it, do a second coat the day after. It really soaks in.

I used Green Star diluted 10:1 sprayed onto a MF and then rubbed all the plastics and rubbers down first. The MF will turn black, but keep doing it and eventually you'll be left with an extremely clean surface to apply the PS to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Borderall (Jun 5, 2018)

tosh said:


> The very first time you use it, do a second coat the day after. It really soaks in.
> 
> I used Green Star diluted 10:1 sprayed onto a MF and then rubbed all the plastics and rubbers down first. The MF will turn black, but keep doing it and eventually you'll be left with an extremely clean surface to apply the PS to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a great help I'll do that


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I wonder if this is any better than megs ultimate black plastic restorer??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Borderall said:


> Funny you should say that it is indeed in my basket


Just given the FSE a try. But.......... not on the car on our shower enclosure. All the chrome was marred with limescale. Not any more it's pretty much gone and shining a treat. Cracking stuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

LeeH said:


> I wonder if this is any better than megs ultimate black plastic restorer??


Yes, it's more matt and it lasts longer. When I applied the megs it didn't look as OEM/Natural as the KC. Depends on the look that you're after


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Radish293 said:


> Just given the FSE a try. But.......... not on the car on our shower enclosure. All the chrome was marred with limescale. Not any more it's pretty much gone and shining a treat. Cracking stuff.


That's a great idea - I normally use glass cleaner for a bathroom QD, but FSE is a much better idea


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

It's not bad on wheel arches liners too, holds up quite well. Only thing i found it to be weak on was tires, it lost its sheen within a week. It does stink a bit.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

gibee said:


> It's not bad on wheel arches liners too, holds up quite well. Only thing i found it to be weak on was tires, it lost its sheen within a week. It does stink a bit.


I agree - because it soaks into rubber so much, not a lot stays near the surface - you get that new rubber look, but not for very long


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just used it on plastic impressive results better than the oily finish of my previous dressing. After a patch test I agree it’s not great for tyres 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

